# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  The Valentines

## x Amby x

So what does everyone think of the new family, The Valentines? I dont like Sonny, hes to up himself i think, and Sasha seems a bit boring, but quite liking Calvin! Loved it when Sonny and Calvin just picked Mel up and chucked her out! lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

I can't stand the mother, but I suppose that doesn't really matter does it  :Rotfl:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Katy

evil chris evil. I know what you mean though shes a bit like the trueman mother from Eastenders. I like all the kids. Calvin is your typical big brother and Sonny is obviously the cocky teen that acts cool. I though there entrance was good.

----------


## diamond1

the valentines are going to be a great addition to hollyoaks i annot wait for the next few weeks

----------


## eastenders mad

they look so boring i can't stand them

----------


## Chris_2k11

I'm not sure about them either. They don't look as good as the Burtons.

----------


## diamond1

aww i quite like calvin 

he is really nice...even mel said it

sonnys a wannabe 'gangster' im not sure about him yet 

sashas...ok friends with nicole and nancy soon no doubt

and the mothers well shes a corpse...then she died :Stick Out Tongue:  

bit nasty lol

only joking she was quite sweet

----------


## Chris_2k11

I have to say I am not liking this family one bit. They don't even come close to the superb former Taylor/Burton clan.

----------


## diamond1

well you have to give them time..remember the slaters look at how they ended up.

the valentines will be a huge hit im sure of it

----------


## eastenders mad

can someon please get rid of this family they definely can't act. If they are going to be permant in hollyoaks i am seriously thinking of not watching this anymore. 
They can't act

----------


## Bryan

> can someon please get rid of this family they definely can't act. If they are going to be permant in hollyoaks i am seriously thinking of not watching this anymore. 
> They can't act


I agree! They are awful! If they are going to be in every other scene I may join you in leaving Hollyoaks behind, which is a shame as I've got in to it recently.

They are so iritiating, and that Sonny is getting me so engraged!!!  :Angry:  Why couldn't have Jake ran down Sonny instead!?

----------


## luna_lovegood

Its early days but I think they are shaping up to be a good family, they've had a much better introduction than the Ashworth family did. 

I like Calvin, Sasha i'm not sure about and Sonny reminds me of Justin when he was a badboy haha.

I definately can tell i'm not gonig to like the Dad, anyone know if he's going to be a permanent character? 

I've also being trying to work out who is the youngest out of Sasha and Sonny, I guessed Sonny was 15/16 and Sasha a year or two younger. I guess it will become apparent when Sasha either starts hanging out with nicole/sarah/nancy/hannah or amy/micheala/josh/fletch.

----------


## Katy

Aww i really like them. I think they have had a good introduction which has been handled well. I dont like the dad though but hes the on,ly one.

----------


## emma_strange

> I've also being trying to work out who is the youngest out of Sasha and Sonny, I guessed Sonny was 15/16 and Sasha a year or two younger. I guess it will become apparent when Sasha either starts hanging out with nicole/sarah/nancy/hannah or amy/micheala/josh/fletch.


It might be mondays ep i watched on first look, but Sasha was hanging out with Michaela, i think she said she was in year 11

----------


## bakedbean

The family are a real breath of fresh air to Hollyoaks. I liked the mum and it was a shame she was killed off so early.

----------


## Chris_2k11

How could they get rid of the fantastic Burtons for these!?  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Mad:

----------


## Jada-GDR

what was with their mum dying about a week after they had moved in? nobody cares what happens to them when they've only been in the soap for a few days! they should have given them more time

----------


## true.moon

I like calvin but don't like sonny it's a bit boring how he always has a short temper and wants to blame and always pick fights with calvin. Don't really know about sasha as she hardly ever says anything

----------


## Katy

To be fair though i hated the burtons when they first came into the show. I think it will just take getting used to.

----------


## Chris_2k11

That Sasha and Sonny are sooo bad..

----------


## Lennie

Valentines are ok

Calvin is ok, i like him coz i know the actor, coz i watched him on Dream Team

Sasha is ok, not that great in acting but i like her character coz she doesnt come across as a teenage, even though she is one but she doesnt have that tantrum or makes a fuss or lashes out etc and is quite mature unlike Sonny, who i cant really stand, he just has a scowl on his face in every episode, which can be annoying, he's always lashing out and shouting and when he is talking it feels like he is shouting as well.

----------


## x-xjessicax-x

keep calvin and chuck the rest out

----------


## EE Rocks

Love them. They are all great, i know they've only been here a little while but they've certainly made an impact. Sasha is my fave though, and the girl that plays her is good.

----------


## Lennie

I am really liking Sasha, coz she comes across so mature and also stands up to Sonny and also Calvin, and also thinks logically

----------


## EE Rocks

She is great! I'm liking how she's sticking up for Jake, and she not your typical teenager causing havoc all the time, she is very mature. :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

> She is great! *I'm liking how she's sticking up for Jake*, and she not your typical teenager causing havoc all the time, she is very mature.


Me too, she has just got to know him and found out he's actually a gentle and a nice guy, thats why she knows it and understands it was a mistake from Jake's pov and can see how much Jake feels guilty and is also hurting.

I hope they built an friendship together, i liked their scenes

----------

